# Doug Cox custom saddle



## flemingfarms (Oct 31, 2013)

So I ride English primarily so I just don't know the answer to this question...

My father has a custom Doug Cox Saddle that looks exactly like this one:


The Jackson #460 - Gallery of Custom Saddles built by Doug Cox Custom Saddles


It is in great used condition. My dad has asked me to sell it and get him something lighter, he is 70 and needs something that is much lighter to ride in. I know these saddles are very very expensive new... it is about 5-6 years old and still in very good condition. (I will post pictures later tonight)

Anyone know what I should ask?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

If you get no responses that help and maybe your Dad or You forgot what you paid or need to get a hold of Doug personally here is his info.


Contact Doug Cox Custom Saddles - Working cowboy, Stockman, Rancher, and Showman

No doubt that's a neat reiner ! :thumbsup:


----------

